# Older photos, inside layout. 5 x 12 s gauge layout.



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

This was taken about 8 years ago. I was going through some old photos today and found them Just thought I would share. It was nothing fancy just wanted to have a working display. Well they didn't come out so hot trying to take a picture of some old photos without using the flash. I tried again using the micro but to no avail. The old photos are of poor quality. Sorry about that.

Sal


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Magne-rail said:


> This was taken about 8 years ago. I was going through some old photos today and found them Just thought I would share. It was nothing fancy just wanted to have a working display. Well they didn't come out so hot trying to take a picture of some old photos without using the flash. I tried again using the micro but to no avail. The old photos are of poor quality. Sorry about that.
> 
> Sal


I think the pics look pretty good. That's a nice layout. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow. Nice track plan and nicely equipped too! The photos are okay. Most of my old photos are that way, but it's just a sign of the times. Thanks for your efforts to share.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

I have them on old video also. But I just have to find the rest of the photos. They are around some where. I know I have some good photographs around. Thanks for the comments.

Sal


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I assume there's a mirror in the cabinet, not two log loaders, two coal loaders, etc. etc. You have a nice collection there and the layout looked to use many accessories despite the smaller space.


----------

